# Worst Internet Site Names



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

I found this browsing another forum and thought it was hilarious!

*Please note though that it may offend some (distasteful humor) and I'd understand if the moderators decide to take it down.*

All of these are legitimate companies dealing in regular products 
and services, but they didn't think their domain names through. Some of 
them are prime candidates for the "What was I thinking?" Award!

1. A site called 'Who represents' where you can find the name 
of the agent,who represents a celebrity. Their domain name is:

http://www.whorepresents.com

2. 'Experts Exchange,' a knowledge base where programmers can 
exchange advice and views at:

http://www.expertsexchange.com

3. Looking for a pen? Look no further than 'Pen Island' at:

http://www.penisland.net

4. Need a therapist? Try 'Therapist Finder' at:

http://www.therapistfinder.com

5. Then of course, there's the 'Italian Power Generator Company' at:

http://www.powergenitalia.com

6. And we have the Mole Station Native Nursery, based in New South Wales:

http://www.molestationnursery.com

7. If you're looking for computer software, there's always

http://www.ipanywhere.com

8. And there are these brainless art designers and their wacky website:

http://www.speedofart.com

9. Want to holiday at Lake Tahoe? Try their brochure website at:

http://www.gotahoe.com


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

that's pretty funny.


----------



## Skelley (Mar 4, 2006)

Hilarious. 
Its kind of like naming your kids, you have to think of all the horrible ways people can take it before going with something. How did they miss those ones?


----------



## joephys (May 9, 2006)

Most of us probably already know it, but someone has to mention it. Aquarium supplies at www.bigalsonline.com


----------



## shake (Feb 26, 2006)

LOL. I had some many tears my daughter thought I was crying.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Ha!


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Need Ferrari Parts?

http://www.ferraripartsexchange.com


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

very funny stuff, Thanks for sharing.

I buy audio gear from these guys.

www.partsexpress.com


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

That reminds me of the Saturday Night Live skit.

"I've got to ask you about The Penis Mightier"

"No no no no, that's The Pen Is Mightier".


----------



## kelliope (Apr 13, 2006)

That is HYSTERICAL!!!!!1


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

LOL! It took me a minute on the "Big Al's" one....


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah...bi.gals.online


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

Oh. Bi-Gals. I was thinking big gay al from southpark...


----------

